# Top of list at rfc for icsi. When will treatment start?



## Dreams2012 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi just at title Says.


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

I got my top of the list letter in early July and my treatment was finished by the end of October. I was on the pill from July but my understanding is that this protocol has stopped.

Thing may have changed in terms of waiting times.

Best wishes xx


----------



## Dreams2012 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi scarlett I was put on waiting list in july im nhs icsi. When were u put on the list? Hope you hear soon. Is this your first go?
Thanks catherine how did u find the whole process? No mention of the pill just have to phone with day 1 period. How long did u down reg for? What time in the morning to they do the scans?


----------

